# The Sum of Saving Knowledge



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 12, 2013)

Fellow PB'ers,

Are any of you aware if the Sum of Saving Knowledge has ever been printed separately and in booklet form? I am interested in finding if this has been done, if not I am going to engage a local printer to do it for our church. 

Blessings,


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm not aware that it has. It did not ever appear originally on its own; first appearing bundled with the Westminster Confession and Cats and other documents in the 1650 Lithgow edition of the standards. See _"Antiquary:_ The Development of the Traditional Form of Th e Westminster Standards," _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal volume 1 (2005) 270.


----------



## Matthew Willard Lankford (Oct 12, 2013)

Not sure of the quality of these, but there is a facsimile reprint of the original: The Sum Of Saving Knowledge: Or A Brief Sum Of Christian Doctrine, Contained In The Holy Scriptures And Holden Forth In The Westminster Confession Of Faith And Catechisms (1871): David Dickson, James Durham, John Howie: 9781165071883: Amazon.com: Boo and there is also a version by HardPress Publishing: The Sum of Saving Knowledge Volume 24 The Sum of Saving Knowledge Volume 24: David Dickson: 9781290268028: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 12, 2013)

the first is a reprint apparently from the 1728 Lumisden and Robertson edition as the t.p. matches what I have in that edition; the other looks like a new setting but how it can be 154 pages is beyond me unless it is really large print. Nearly $20 is a bit steep.


----------

